# The Stigler-Brown Incident Animation



## ssnowe (Apr 20, 2022)

I just came across a YouTube animation that was in my personal opinion simply incredible!

The quality of the animation was top-notch, but really made it was the music in the soundtrack.

Its a short story of how back in WWII a German Fighter pilot escorted a heavily damaged Allied bomber to safety.

Take a look if you have a chance: 
The Stigler-Brown Incident Animation​


----------

